# Suspended form



## mwildes (Mar 20, 2011)

First attempt at my suspended design.  Cherry, maple, deer antler, hardware from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice, you're a talented guy!:biggrin:


----------



## pensbydesign (Mar 20, 2011)

nice job whats the size?


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 20, 2011)

Marty, very unique.  Really nice work, like the suspended look.


----------



## LouCee (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful work! I was also wondering what size they are.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 20, 2011)

You should bring that to GAW show at the Unicoi park outside of Helen GA it would fit nicely on the gallery table.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 20, 2011)

A unique and nice looking design. Well done!


----------



## David Keller (Mar 20, 2011)

Very interesting (in a good way)!  You've got a really unique style.  Nicely done.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 20, 2011)

that is a great way to utilize the scraps of deer antler! very well thought out, designed and executed!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Other then not knowing what size we are looking at.....this is probably something I would need to stand and admire at a 'show'....for a long time.  There is so many beauty things going on with the design and functionability of this piece of art....WOW!



Scott (look long enough, and it'll sell for cha-ching) B


----------



## tommyd (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. First attempt Great work.


----------



## mwildes (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments.  The lidded bowl is approximately 7" dia. x 5" tall.  Approximately 9" x 7", including the stand and top cross.  I'd love to bring it to Helen, but it's already sold and gone to Texas.


----------



## moyehow (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice.  Where in GA are you?


----------

